# Photoshop Phun



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Took some pics recently and started screwing around in Photoshop. Had some fun for a little trial and error. :thumbup: Ohhh yeah.. and the first pics with the trailer hitch installed. :bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What do they call that effect? Looks like a toy car!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> What do they call that effect? Looks like a toy car!


:dunno: I just dilly'ed around with the select tools and then applied a 'lens blur' filter to it. The more or less you funk with it, the 'toy car' effect shows through. Impressive that you knew exactly what I was going for. Many moons in same canoe, you and I.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> :dunno: I just dilly'ed around with the select tools and then applied a 'lens blur' filter to it. The more or less you funk with it, the 'toy car' effect shows through. Impressive that you knew exactly what I was going for. Many moons in same canoe, you and I.


You've got that right Jae. Btw, I miss the cute daughter avatar pics...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Jon Shafer said:


> What do they call that effect? Looks like a toy car!


I believe it is the tilt shift effect.

X5 looks great!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chicagofan00 said:


> I believe it is the tilt shift effect.
> 
> X5 looks great!


A plugin?


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Jon Shafer said:


> A plugin?


Topaz makes a plug in for tilt shift (Lens Effect)...but really, it's simple to do right in PS, basically it's creating a focused area and the blur tool around it. The effect looks better when you have images from higher up.

This site here has some decent examples of it...and some tutorials.

http://www.tiltshiftphotography.net/


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ShopVac said:


> Topaz makes a plug in for tilt shift (Lens Effect)...but really, it's simple to do right in PS, basically it's creating a focused area and the blur tool around it. The effect looks better when you have images from higher up.
> 
> This site here has some decent examples of it...and some tutorials.
> 
> http://www.tiltshiftphotography.net/


Or it can be done using a Tilt Shift Lens, but admittedly just doing it in Photoshop is a much cheaper way to go.


----------

